# Landing a cleaning job



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there a particular trick to landing a cleaning job? I want to work over the summer to raise some money, and I'm more than happy to scrub **** for £6 an hour, but I haven't had any luck in my applications. On my CV, I mention the fact that I am a student - since it is pretty much all I have going for me. Would it be better to hide this so as not to appear overqualified? I didn't think they'd mind, since I assume they have pretty high turnover at any rate.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think they would give it any thoughts.

But if I was the hire-man I would not pick a student on purpose, since I would assume that he's in less need of the money than a completely unqualified person.

But that's just me.


----------



## alwaysregrets (Jun 23, 2014)

Good luck with that... I was on job seekers allowance for 3 years and never managed to land a cleaning job. I have no idea why. In the end I starting taking the piss (no pun intended). I do a science degree so I mentioned about handling hazardous chemicals etc, but still no luck. My advice is to visit a (manned) public toilet / shopping centre and tell them what you're looking for. If you're sending CVs electronically you should stop, it is a total waste of time.


----------



## Selenium (May 7, 2013)

alwaysregrets said:


> If you're sending CVs electronically you should stop, it is a total waste of time.


What a stupid statement. Most people get their jobs online now. I'd find it really annoying if some guy came up to me and handed me his resume. It takes the time out of my day.

OP, just keep sending resumes out. You'll hear back something if you just persevere.


----------



## alexw (Jun 24, 2014)

Selenium said:


> What a stupid statement. Most people get their jobs online now. I'd find it really annoying if some guy came up to me and handed me his resume. It takes the time out of my day.
> 
> OP, just keep sending resumes out. You'll hear back something if you just persevere.


Well, you're wrong. In the UK (which I assume is where the OP lives), you will never get something like a cleaning job by emailing CVs, especially through a site like universal jobmatch which is where most of them are advertised.

You present no facts to the contrary, wheras I have been through this process and I know how the job market operates in the UK.

This chitty forum is a waste of time.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

alexw said:


> This chitty forum is a waste of time.


If you hate it so much here why do you constantly register new accounts and continue posting?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

boas said:


> Is there a particular trick to landing a cleaning job? I want to work over the summer to raise some money, and I'm more than happy to scrub **** for £6 an hour, but I haven't had any luck in my applications. On my CV, I mention the fact that I am a student - since it is pretty much all I have going for me. Would it be better to hide this so as not to appear overqualified? I didn't think they'd mind, since I assume they have pretty high turnover at any rate.


I don't think you should hide your student status: I'm sure employers are used to student applications. 
Good luck.


----------

